# Thumbs Up! and Pix



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

On my way to the beach earlier Sunday morning, always a nice drive in the Cruze, a WRX pulled aside me rolled down his window, pointed to his roof, then signaled a thumbs up. Assuming he was talking about my roof it was a cool moment. I'm used to thumbs up in the Camaro but in my Cruze this has never happened. Then once at the beach a Firetruck honked their horn and out of the passager side comes a hand pointing at my car with again, a thumbs up. Lol just thought I would share.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice! Are your rear lights tinted, or is it just the pictures?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I get waves and salutes from other Cruzes but the general public pays little attention to me most of the time... Unless Im behind them and they are taking the time to read "SLOWER TRAFFIC --->" on my wind shield. Maybe it's just the pics like XR says but love the car. Blacked out roof blacked out bowties... simple but elegant. Well done sir.


----------



## ijaen (Nov 9, 2012)

I only dislike that the roof is matte, otherwise looks clean and well done!


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Big fan of the matte roof. Do you have a diffuser or did you plasti that as well?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> I get waves and salutes from other Cruzes but the general public pays little attention to me most of the time... Unless Im behind them and they are taking the time to read "SLOWER TRAFFIC --->" on my wind shield. Maybe it's just the pics like XR says but love the car. Blacked out roof blacked out bowties... simple but elegant. Well done sir.


Thats what I was going for simple. Thanks 


Cruzader13190 said:


> Big fan of the matte roof. Do you have a diffuser or did you plasti that as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks, the diffuser is just dipped.


ijaen said:


> I only dislike that the roof is matte, otherwise looks clean and well done!


Thanks! I only wanted matte because of all the other plasti-dip/matte on the car. 


XtremeRevolution said:


> Nice! Are your rear lights tinted, or is it just the pictures?


Thanks! They only look that way in the pictures. They are bright red still. Editing makes them that way.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

**** you painted those hub cabs really nice... Good job on all those exterior mods, i rarely get a thumbs up down here man. Everybody is too selfish. I once got stopped by a Cruze white like yours, and he asked me where i got my bowtie inserts and he then floored it without a thanks.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking car man!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


iKermit said:


> **** you painted those hub cabs really nice... Good job on all those exterior mods, i rarely get a thumbs up down here man. Everybody is too selfish. I once got stopped by a Cruze white like yours, and he asked me where i got my bowtie inserts and he then floored it without a thanks.


That guy sounds like a douche, just saying. Yea my broke ass had too many bills come tax return so I just kept the wheels on the wish list sadly.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

How did you get your roof done, plasti-dip or paint? Your cruze looks great - keep up the good work.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Posted in my own thread the other day.... But I was pulled over the other day because the cop wanted to know where I got my fogs. He was going to get them for his sister who had recently gotten a Cruze. Lol figured was worth sharing. Also curious as to plast/paint though. Either way ... Looking sexy.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i love getting the thumbs ups :th_dblthumb2: breaking necks is a much better feeling.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> How did you get your roof done, plasti-dip or paint? Your cruze looks great - keep up the good work.





Epickphale said:


> Posted in my own thread the other day.... But I was pulled over the other day because the cop wanted to know where I got my fogs. He was going to get them for his sister who had recently gotten a Cruze. Lol figured was worth sharing. Also curious as to plast/paint though. Either way ... Looking sexy.


It's actually vinyl wrap. Way easier than both plati/paint. 


jakkaroo said:


> i love getting the thumbs ups :th_dblthumb2: breaking necks is a much better feeling.


True! I probably have only had a couple of those.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Vinyl.... Very nice, wasnt my first guess. I've dealt with some vinyl and yes ... so easy a drunken 8 year old with downs could do it. Subtle and elegant as Iv already said well done


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I will be doing this! Looks clean! How much did it it set you back? Your spoiler us plasti dipped though right? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> I will be doing this! Looks clean! How much did it it set you back? Your spoiler us plasti dipped though right?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The spoiler is actually aftermarket from ebay. The spoiler is the same color code black as Chevy has for the black Cruze. The roof was about $40 did myself. Dip is like $5 a can and the spoiler maybe $120? It's been awhile so I could be off.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the Rs so ill just dip the spoiler **** you just gave me a great idea. I'm going to do the roof like yours then Plasti the chrome on the back, spoiler, rims and then get my black door handles... Perfect! Thanks for the idea man. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Please post pics when done GE I like where you are going with that.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks bro! I will and thanks for the idea. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

IROCZILLA said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> That guy sounds like a douche, just saying. Yea my broke ass had too many bills come tax return so I just kept the wheels on the wish list sadly.


Yeah i know the feeling man. I will probably be getting the wheels sometime in December of this year...Finally... My girl actually was the one who said "**** you need black wheels to make this car nice" I stayed quiet thinking it was a trick question...Turns out it wasnt lol so yeah. Here we go.

Have you tuned it yet? I really suggest you do.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Yeah i know the feeling man. I will probably be getting the wheels sometime in December of this year...Finally... My girl actually was the one who said "**** you need black wheels to make this car nice" I stayed quiet thinking it was a trick question...Turns out it wasnt lol so yeah. Here we go.
> 
> Have you tuned it yet? I really suggest you do.


Yea, my gf said the exact same thing haha! No tune yet but as soon as I can I'll be doing the Trifecta. I need to learn more about it as well.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey can yoy do a close up on your front end? I wanna see what yoy did for the lower valance. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Before








After








Tomorrow im doing the rims and the roof wrap will be some time. Next week. 

Just for the record not trying to hijack this thread.


----------

